# [OFF] Est-ce le temps d'acheter un nouvel ordi ?

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, au cours des prochains mois ou des prochains jours..., je vais donner mon P4 2.4 Ghz à mes parents et m'acheter un nouveau PC.

Présentement, je pense que je dois attendre encore quelques temps, car il n'y a même pas de carte vidéo DX10 sur le marché.... et je sais pas si je suis dans le champs gauche, mais on dirait qu'on est entre 2 migrations côté hardware...

J'ai vu le QuadCore de Intel et il est supposé prendre la place du Dual Core...

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

----------

## kangal

Je dirais que ca depend de la gamme de la machine que tu veux   :Wink: 

Il y a de tres bonne moyenne gamme en ce moment, apres tu sembles vouloir te faire une grosse conf (cf la carte graph directe X 10), alors je te conseillerais d'attendre un des 2 quadri coeur (amd ou intel, mais je crois que celui d'amd est pas prevu pour tout de suite...)  :Cool: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis dans la même situation que toi : je laisse mon 2400+ à mes parents et ai craqué pour un ultra-portable : le MSI S271-W1. Je devrais le recevoir en début de semaine prochaine mais suis déjà assuré de son très bon fonctionnement sous GNU/Linux (y compris pour l'hibernation  :Wink:  ) grâce à des retours d'expérience. En outre, cette machine est bonne politiquement : AMD (qui aide grandement au projet Linux BIOS) plutôt que Intel, ATI plutôt que nVidia (qui cache au maximum les spécifications de ses cartes d'où des pilotes libres de qualité exécrable).

Ce n'est "que" du bi-core (le Turion 64 X2 TL-56 est toutefois plutôt haut de gamme) mais je crois que, pour toi comme pour moi, mieux vaut que l'on augmente notre fréquence de renouvellement de nos machines que la gamme de qualité à l'achat (dont le prix est une fonction exponentielle).

En revanche, pour répondre à ta question initiale : je pense effectivement que c'est le moment d'acheter. La sortie de Windows Vista oblige/encourage les sociétés hardware à ajouter des modules de "sécurité" (en réalité un gâchis de ressources CPU pour empêcher l'utilisateur de faire ce qu'il veut de son ordinateur  :Rolling Eyes:  ) et à abandonner les interfaces standard (chaque modèles devant être identifié comme différents par Vista). Tout cela va avoir un coup qui malheureusement affectera aussi les utilisateurs de systèmes d'exploitation libres.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso j'ai déjà commencé mon upgrade avec un Core 2 et 2 Go de RAM, mais depuis cette news, j'ai repoussé l'achat de la carte graphique, ne serait-ce pour ne pas me retrouver dans le cas des gens qui ont acheté une 7800 à l'époque.

Et puis si ATI rend sa carte moins gourmande, je reconsidère mes projets (parce que déjà 2 ports d'alim PCI-express c'est beaucoup pour une 8800GTX, mais si en + yen a un qui doit avec 8 pins au lieu des 6 standards (pour le futur R600), çà devient du n'importe quoi. Changer d'alim' à chaque changement de CG...).

Et puis jouer sous ouinouin et rouler avec le driver radeon sous linux, on s'y fait  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, avant de conseiller d'attendre les quad-core, j'attendrai de voir les tarifs.

----------

## Aefron

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Perso j'ai déjà commencé mon upgrade avec un Core 2 et 2 Go de RAM, mais depuis cette news, j'ai repoussé l'achat de la carte graphique, ne serait-ce pour ne pas me retrouver dans le cas des gens qui ont acheté une 7800 à l'époque.
> 
> Et puis si ATI rend sa carte moins gourmande, je reconsidère mes projets (parce que déjà 2 ports d'alim PCI-express c'est beaucoup pour une 8800GTX, mais si en + yen a un qui doit avec 8 pins au lieu des 6 standards (pour le futur R600), çà devient du n'importe quoi. Changer d'alim' à chaque changement de CG...).
> 
> Et puis jouer sous ouinouin et rouler avec le driver radeon sous linux, on s'y fait 
> ...

 

+1 pour les quad-core... d'autant que le C2D est déjà une tuerie... notamment sur l'overclocking : j'ai un E6600 @3,4GHz (+1GHz), et avec iun gros rad Noctua et tout le reste en passif dans la tour, je suis à 44°C/43°C sur les cores... et j'ai à peu près 6 fois plus de jus qu'avec mon vieux 2800+...

... euh par contre, pour le driver radeon, il est très bien (même si pas encore de DRI en tri-écran avec deux GPU), mais au-dessus de la série R400, tu es en slip et il ne te sert à rien (déjà vrai pour les R500... alors pour le R600)... donc, au dessus des X850XT (à part pour les chips bas de gamme qui sont passés en X1050 ou quelque chose comme ça, tout en restant de la série R500), si tu installes le driver radeon, tu es en émulation logicielle, même pour la 2D (à moins de prendre les drivers du CVS... je ne sais pas où ils en sont du projet... mais je n'ai rien entendu à ce sujet)...

Du coup, je me satisfais amplement de mes deux X800XL (ça se trouve autour de 100... et comme je ne suis pas un gamer forcené, n'ayant pas de partition win, ça me suffit bien)... et je n'en changerai que pour d'autres cartes aux drivers libres (les probables GPU Intel de la fin de l'année, s'ils améliorent les choses pour le dual-gpu en tri-écran... avec Ati dans son giron, AMD a beaucoup perdu de son statut de supporter du libre à mes yeux... surtout qu'ils ne font rien pour faire évoluer les choses avec les R500...)...

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, je dois renouveler mon pc.  :Smile: 

En fait je dois acheter une tour, je travaille que sur mon portable inspiron 5100 mais ce dernier donne des signes de faiblesses (les maj de gentoo c'est de moins en moins pour lui), d'autant que je ne l'utilise qu'en statique depuis pas mal de mois. Afin de le préserver (car je voudrais bien le garder pas mal de temps encore) je vais prendre une tour.

Prendre en considération les prochaines génération de CPU (quad core et/ou CG DX10) n'est en aucun cas la question à te poser, car dans ce cas là : tu ne passerais ton temps qu'à attendre la prochaine évolution. (après le quad core, l'octo-core, etc...). Il faut avant tout que tu sous-pèse ton réel besoin, et ce en relation avec ton budget. 

À moins que tu sois un gamer sous vista (et que tu veuilles tous les effets inutiles), je vois franchement pas l'interêt d'attendre une CG avec le support de dx10. 

Bref, je trouve qu'avec le recul et l'experience du materiel actuel c'est LE bon moment pour acheter. Les cartes mères sont fiables, les drivers sous linux dispos dans pas mal de cas et puis ce sont des machines qui, contrairement sous vista, auront de beaux jour devant eux sous Linux (pas d'antivirus, pas d'effet bonbons 3D ultra gourmand, une gestion SMP vraiment au point etc...). 

Le gros avantage actuellement: c'ets le prix de la ram et des disques. Avoir un gros CPU/GPU c'est bien, avoir pas mal de ram et des bons dd c'est mieux à mon avis. Il est en effet très facile d'avoir 2Go de ram maintenant, donc beaucoup de cache mémoire, donc une réactivité accrue. Pour les disques, on s'en sort facilement avec 300Go de base.

L'autre avantage c'est la baisse récente du Intel E6600. Il est enfin sous la barre des 300, et 2Mo de cache par CPU ce n'est pas négligeable pour la réactivité du système.

Et le 64bits est actuellement devenu stable très largement, on ne peut l'éviter, et comme notre distribution le gère au mieux, pourquoi s'en priver?

Je ne parle pas d'AMD n'étant que peu au courant de ce qu'ils font.

[edit] Petite précision, pour moi la CG ce sera une ATI obligé. Les drivers libres vont évoluer à mon avis. Je vais sans doute prendre une x1650Pro ou quelque chose comme ça.[/edit@]

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 pour la RAM: en faisant un calcul très ballot, on arrive à avoir des mémoires (de marque) "haut de gamme" DDR2-800 mHz pour le même prix au Mo que de la DDR1-400 (grosso merdo 50¤ les 512Mo de DDR2-800 et 45¤ pour la DDR1).

----------

## CryoGen

On peut aussi attendre les Quadcores sans pour autant en acheter un... car avec un peu de chance il est possible que cela entraine une baisse des prix des Dualcores  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> +1 pour la RAM: en faisant un calcul très ballot, on arrive à avoir des mémoires (de marque) "haut de gamme" DDR2-800 mHz pour le même prix au Mo que de la DDR1-400 (grosso merdo 50¤ les 512Mo de DDR2-800 et 45¤ pour la DDR1).

 

En fait je pensais plus à de la ram DDR2 5300 par exemple. Pour ~80euros on a de la marque et 1Go. D'où la facilité d'en avoir 2Go.Mais en effet, selon le besoin il peut être interessant de prendre moins de ram mais de la plus rapide. 

 *Cryogen wrote:*   

> On peut aussi attendre les Quadcores sans pour autant en acheter un... car avec un peu de chance il est possible que cela entraine une baisse des prix des Dualcores 

 

À court terme c'est un calcul valable. Mais faut un minimum de marge dans le temps pour pouvoir se le permettre.

----------

## d2_racing

Je vois le portrait, pour mon achat, ça va dépendre de mes parents  :Smile: 

On dirait qu'ils ne sont pas pressé de prendre mon ordi  :Smile: 

Déjà que ma mère va sur le net avec mon vieux P3 450 Mhz avec Win 98 et elle est satisfaite  :Smile: 

Aujourd'hui j'ai été magasiné et j'ai vu une "énorme écran LCD 22 '' LG Flatron Wide Screen avec des specs assez hot en bas de 500 $ canadien. Genre 3000:1 de contrast de 2ms...ça très bien pour jouer a mon avis.

Alors quand je vais changer je pense que je vais m'acheter une 22 pouces...

Avez vous des réserves par rapport à la taille de l'écran ?

Est-ce que X.ORG peut afficher ça sans problème.

On doit  ajuster un modeline ,car ça doit ne doit pas être du 1280x960...mais bon tant qu'à ce gâter  :Smile: 

J'ai pensé m'acheter une Nvidia, mais avez ce que vous venez de dire, une ATI pourrait faire l'affaire.

Au fait, le driver open source arrête à quel carte ? Car je sais que dans le temps on ne pouvait pas avoir une ATI X850 X quelque chose, car en haut de ça, on était prit pour installer le driver propriétaire.

----------

## d2_racing

Je fais le tour sur le net, et on dirait que ça pas changé depuis 3 ans.

Je va acheter du Intel  :Smile: 

Board Asus...c'est sûr avec un ICH9 ou 10 dépendament de ma date d'achat, avec le sound ça va être une Intel High Definition

,car je reste en appartement..alors je veux pas me faire expluser  :Sad: 

Je vais devoir subir  Windows Vista Premium,car j'aime bien jouer....merde un vista dans les pattes.

Alors est-ce que je peux me gâter et acheter une Sound Blaster qui fonctionne sous Gentoo et Windows ? J'ai déjà lu sur le net que les cartes ne fonctionne pas sous Vista ?

Mémoire Corsair Twin 2 gig mais 4 Gig serait mieux  :Smile:  Ça existe tu de la Twin en barrette de 2 Gig ?

Disque dur 300 Gig Western Digital,j'ai pété mon maxtor..alors je veux rien savoir

Carte Réseau D-link DFE-538 Tx

Écran, je sais pas encore, mais ViewSonic c'est assez bien côté au Canada en tout cas.

Je vais regarder ça attentivement  :Smile: 

C'est le fun magasiner un ordi  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Sun Feb 25, 2007 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

"Magasiner" ... mouahahahhahhah, "Thank you Canada" (How I met your mother - Ted parlant à Robin)

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> "Magasiner" ... mouahahahhahhah, "Thank you Canada" (How I met your mother - Ted parlant à Robin)

 

C'est comme les français, ils disent j'ai été voir un "pote"....Au Québec, du "pote" ça pousse dans les champs de blé d'inde....et c'est le surnom de marijuana  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

@d2_racing : tu n'as encore rien entendu : Temet va bientôt te parler de ses gosses !  :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

@d2_racing:  ViewSonic oui c'est du bon  :Smile:   (je viens d'acheter un 19" 16/10 ViewSonic VA1912w21 à bas prix ça vaut vraiment le coup. Bon j'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter mieux de tout façon. C'est d'un très très bon rapport qualité/prix).

Pour l'affichage en résolution "exotique": modelines obligatoires.  Euh sinon, t'es pas obligé de prendre un vista pour jouer, les jeux sont tous compatibles XP (et pour longtemps encore!). Ah sinon le son venant d'un chip Intel c'est toujours de la merde quelque soit la version. Rien ne vaut une bonne carte son en pci ou pci-express. 

Pour la ram si tu as les moyens d'aller à 4Go, pour quoi pas, mais dans ce cas réfléchis à prendre seulement 2go mais à une vitesse du bus supèrieure (pour un gamer, 2go de ram rapide valent mieux que 4Go "classique"). Bon boen evidemment si t'as les moyens d'avoir 4Go en rapide... 

Sinon je sais pourquoi je ne suis pas interessé par AMD personellement: les 90% des CM sont faites autour des chipset NForce... et ça me déplait fortement (pas super bien supportés sous nux, tout ça tout ça). (Et le VIA K8T890 semble pas être top moumoutte...)

Perso je vais prendre une CM Gigabyte GA-965P-S3. Elle semble avoir un très bon rapport qualité/prix. Si on a les moyens de mettre plus, Asus semble bien placé, mais je trouve que c'est trop cher pour ce que ça apporte en plus. (Tiens d'ailleurs la gigabyte est capable de supporter les quad core... marrant tiens. Allez soyons fou: le quad core n'est qu'à 880 euros   :Shocked:  )

----------

## kopp

Gigabyte c'est bien, ils vont sortir une carte mère avec LinuxBIOS dessus ! cf DLFP : http://linuxfr.org/2007/02/23/22111.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Gigabyte c'est bien, ils vont sortir une carte mère avec LinuxBIOS dessus ! cf DLFP : http://linuxfr.org/2007/02/23/22111.html

 

À prendre avec des pincettes, a priori la nouvelle a été quelque peu "modifiée" (au travers des différents site qui l'ont générée).

Sur pc-inpact : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34884-linuxbios-bios-open-source-gigabyte.htm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Contacté à ce sujet, Gigabyte nous a indiqué quils nopposeraient pas à de tels travaux, car les retombées positives étaient potentiellement nombreuses. Si le constructeur na lui-même joué aucune part, Brandon Howard, qui a rédigé lannonce pour LinuxBIOS, remercie toutefois lingénieur Yinghai Lu de chez AMD. Cest en effet lui qui a publié le code sous licence GPL.
> 
> 

 

Il semblerait que pour la première fois linux bios est entièrement compatible avec une CM, et cette CM c'est une Gigabyte. Mais en aucun cas Gigabyte ne s'est impliqué directement dans le projet. Cela dit, leur réaction est bonne et laisse présager une bonne suite pour le projet.

----------

## lesourbe

ma vision :

DX 10 blague marketting pour l'instant (revenir dans 6 mois mini)

Vista préinstallé ? blague marketting permanente

si (OS=linux) CGU->marque=nvidia

donc pour moi ca se résume à ça :

maintenant, si tu te fous de dx10 et que tu veux pas de vista, sinon attend.

moi j'ai changé pour passer à un c2d à la faveur du dernier noel.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> si (OS=linux) CGU->marque=nvidia
> 
> (...)

 

ça c'est fortement subjectif  :Wink: 

ceci dit pour le reste: +1

----------

## d2_racing

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   (...)
> 
> si (OS=linux) CGU->marque=nvidia
> 
> (...) 
> ...

 

C'est drôle, mais depuis quelque temps, malgré quelques problèmes avec  ATI, on dirait que je suis plus porté à acheter une ATI, car eux "ils se forcent" a avoir un driver open source.

Par contre, avec Nvidia , on peut installer Beryl sans problème et ça va fonctionner du premier coup...à part si on a le bug du cube en blanc je pense... J'ai vu ça sur le forum en Anglais.Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Feb 26, 2007 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   (...)
> 
> si (OS=linux) CGU->marque=nvidia
> 
> (...) 
> ...

 

c'est clair, ceci dit, j'en ai au moins une de chaque.

----------

